# How high/deep should R-VAN's be in soil?



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Assume st. augustine grass mowed at optimum height. What height should I have my R-Vans in the soil to avoid issues?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I'd recommend getting the 6" pop ups so they can spray over grass mowed to 4 inches


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Oh... You have a bunch of bodies already installed, right? I put some of mine level or even just above the soil. Those were along the building walls or a fence, no one will trip over them. The ones out in the open I put just below grade (I remember the feeling of kicking/tripping over sprinklers as a kid). If they don't run for a long time, sometimes I have to move the grass stolons out of the way for them to pop up. If they're used regulatory I don't have that problem.


----------

